#launchpad-dev 2009-12-21
<mwhudson> elmo: looks vaguely reasonable; please don't think i know anything about practical email handling
<jml> mwhudson, hi
<jml> mwhudson, I'm about to head out to lunch...
<mwhudson> jml: call when you get back then?
<jml> mwhudson, k.
<jml> o
<mwhudson> sorry i was out for so long, that wasn't really the plan...
<jml> mwhudson, no worries. it happens.
<mwhudson> jml: hello?
<jml> mwhudson, hi
<mwhudson> jml: today has been a day of hhgttg-style lunch breaks, it seems
<jml> mwhudson, haha
<jml> mwhudson, yeah.
<jml> mwhudson, still up for a call?
<mwhudson> jml: yeah
<mwhudson> jml: let's see how the gods of linux audio treat me today
<jml> mwhudson, heh heh
<mwhudson> jml: assuming skype works for you?
<jml> mwhudson, it should.
<mwhudson> jml: i can hear you!
<mwhudson> no
<mwhudson> grr
<mwhudson> mind you
<mwhudson> hotel internet
<mwhudson> probably shouldn't have expected miracles
<lifeless> mwhudson: you're in wlg ?
<mwhudson> lifeless: yes
<jml> home of the rubber boot.
<jml> mwhudson, would it be very hard to show the lines changed on the active merges page?
<jml> mwhudson, the same data seems to be rendered synchronously on the merge proposal page
<jml> hmm.
<jml> maybe what I should ask is, if I made such a change, how could I test it locally?
<wgrant> bigjools: Did you end up working out what's wrong with gina?
<bigjools> I didn't
<bigjools> what exactly is it doing wrong?
<wgrant> Not importing 3.0 stuff.
<wgrant> eg. dpkg, quilt, ftplib
<bigjools> ok
<wgrant> Plus the other stuff which has been inexplicably ignored for several weeks, even though it was 1.0.
<bigjools> I'll try and get it sorted today
<wgrant> Thanks.
<bigjools> it's my last working day until next year, so I might have to pass the buck^Wbaton
<wgrant> Otherwise, all looks good.
<wgrant> Ah.
<bigjools> ok cool
<wgrant> I think that whoever wrote _dominateBinary must have had something against encapsulation.
<mrevell> morning
<james_w> E: goobox_2.1.1.orig.tar.bz2 (from goobox) is in the DB but isn't an orig.tar.gz.  (Probably published in an older release)
<james_w> eh?
<wgrant> That's not an LP error, is it?
<james_w> sync-source.py
<wgrant> Oh. Crap.
 * wgrant checks the code.
<wgrant> sync-source.py is not like anything else in the world :(
<bigjools> wgrant: gina problem found - /tmp on the machine it runs on has ~32k entries and the filesystem refuses to add more, so I guess it's not cleaning up after itself
<wgrant> bigjools: Ahh.
<wgrant> bigjools: ext3 ftw.
<wgrant> If you don't care about uploading the orig.tar.* multiple times, the sync-source.py fix is trivial.
<wgrant> Otherwise it's a bit of work.
<bigjools> wgrant: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/344022/
<bigjools> wgrant: you ok fixing that?
<wgrant> bigjools: Fixing which?
<bigjools> wgrant: gina is not cleaning up its temp files
<james_w>  [dpkg-source output:] dpkg-source: warning: -sn is not a valid option for Dpkg::Source::Package::V3::quilt
<bigjools> I can take it if you can't, it just won't get fixed for a few weeks if so
<wgrant> bigjools: I'll do it.
<wgrant> james_w: I noticed that a couple of days ago. It seems harmless, but I can't see why it's even passing that during extraction.
<bigjools> wgrant: great, thanks.
 * bigjools also notices that gina is not a LaunchpadCronScript ... :/
<wgrant> gina isn't a LaunchpadAnything.
<wgrant> It's not even Zopey.
<wgrant> But I guess the problem here is that it doesn't log its actions to scriptactivity?
<bigjools> correct
<wgrant>         # We only rmtree if everything worked as expected; otherwise,
<wgrant>         # leave it around for forensics.
<wgrant>         shutil.rmtree(tempdir)
<bigjools> we can do it manually
<bigjools> ew
<wgrant> I bet it just tried to import 3.0 packages slightly under 32000 times before we upgraded it.
<james_w>  [dpkg-source output:] dpkg-source: error: File /home/lp_archive/syncs/ttf-sil-scheherazade_1.001.orig.tar.gz has size 126665 instead of expected 128385
<wgrant> james_w: Uh...
<james_w> seems to be a short download or something
<wgrant> james_w: Any informative log output before that?
<james_w> I: ttf-sil-scheherazade [main] -> ttf-sil-scheherazade_1.001-3build1 [main].
<james_w>  * command was 'dpkg-source -sn -x /home/lp_archive/syncs/ttf-sil-scheherazade_1.001-6.dsc'
<james_w>  [dpkg-source output:] dpkg-source: warning: -sn is not a valid option for Dpkg::Source::Package::V3::quilt
<james_w>  [dpkg-source output:] gpgv: Signature made Thu Dec  3 21:14:41 2009 GMT using DSA key ID C0143D2D
<james_w>  [dpkg-source output:] gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found
<james_w>  [dpkg-source output:] dpkg-source: warning: failed to verify signature on /home/lp_archive/syncs/ttf-sil-scheherazade_1.001-6.dsc
<james_w>  [dpkg-source output:] dpkg-source: error: File /home/lp_archive/syncs/ttf-sil-scheherazade_1.001.orig.tar.gz has size 126665 instead of expected 128385
<stub> Which is ok behaviour provided IS knows a /tmp cleaner is needed....
<james_w> grabbing the package from the debian server shows that it is fine with the declared size
 * wgrant adds that to a list of things to fix tonight.
<bigjools> wgrant: so the real problem is that we need it writing to scriptactivity
<wgrant> Bug 449408, that is.
<mup> Bug #449408: Need scriptactivity monitoring of "gina" <Soyuz:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/449408>
<bigjools> mthaddon: there's the bug number :)
<wgrant> He filed it himself!
<mthaddon> thx
<wgrant> james_w, bigjools: Do you have any objections to sync-source.py reuploading origs unnecessarily?
<bigjools> wgrant: the only issue is client bandwidth
<james_w> I don't really have an opinion
 * wgrant sets up gina and sync-source.py.
<wgrant> bigjools: Is gina running reasonably happily now that /tmp is clean?
<bigjools> mthaddon: --^ ?
<mthaddon> seems to be, from what I can see
<wgrant> Aha, yes.
<wgrant> It has imported stuff.
<wgrant> 3.0 stuff.
<bigjools> yay
<wgrant> Thanks.
<bigjools> wgrant: did you say you were going to do that scriptactivity bug?  I'll get it sorted if not.
<wgrant> bigjools: I've not dealt with that sort of stuff before, so I'd prefer if somebody else did.
<bigjools> wgrant: not a problem
<james_w> E: webkit is trying to override gir1.0-webkit-1.0_0.6.5-3ubuntu2 without -f/--force.
<james_w> it used to be built by gir-repository, but sync-source.py -a tries to sync then fails
<wgrant> james_w: Is that a problem?
<wgrant> It looks quite deliberate.
<james_w> well, it's autosync
<james_w> it's not very auto if you have to handhold it because it thinks it can sync something and then changes its mind
<wgrant> Oh, that error kills the whole process?
<james_w> yes
<wgrant> Ah, that is stupid.
 * wgrant fixes that too.
<james_w> thanks
<deryck> Morning, all.
<wgrant> james_w: Is that size difference anything more than an orig conflict between Debian and Ubuntu?
<james_w> it's at dpkg unpack time
<james_w> I assumed it grabbed the whole thing from Debian
<james_w> but if it is taking the orig from Ubuntu then that could explain it
<wgrant> It'll download the tarball from the librarian if it already exists in Ubuntu.
<wgrant> But that should have failed earlier...
<wgrant> Ah, no.
<wgrant> If it's downloaded from the librarian, it skips all of the internal size/hash checks.
<jtv> al-maisan: I'm going through HowToUseSoyuzLocally but running into trouble... any idea what I could do when dpkg-buildpackage fails with "unmet build dependencies"?
<al-maisan> jtv: looking..
<al-maisan> jtv: won't it say what the missing dependencies are ?
<jtv> al-maisan: it does—it's debhelper >= 4
<jtv> This is while trying to build buildd
<al-maisan> jtv: ..and what is the debhelper version on your system?
<al-maisan> on my box it's: Version: 7.3.15ubuntu3
<jtv> al-maisan: hmm... not installed.  Shouldn't that be in our developer dependencies?
<al-maisan> jtv: don't think so ..
<al-maisan> dephelper is typically needed for packaging etc.
<jtv> al-maisan: in retrospect it should
<jtv> ve been obvious I guess... I blindly assumed I had debhelper installed
<al-maisan> :)
<al-maisan> jtv: most things are obvious in retrospect ;)
<jtv> very true
<jtv> yup, working now.  thanks al-maisan!
<al-maisan> jtv: de nada :)
<deryck> I can't get devel to run.  css combine script offers a ton of warnings/errors and then make exits.
<deryck> is this just me?  (I changed my local setup to use lightweight checkouts and store trees in a different path, so maybe I've just not updated something I should.)
<BjornT_> deryck: fwiw, i had some problems with css combine as well. i think a make clean solved it for some reason, i think.
<deryck> BjornT_, ah, ok, I'll try that.
<intellectronica> deryck, BjornT_: i'm surprised that css combine works in devmode. isn't this something we want to do on production only? debugging concatenated files is harder because you don't get a good reference to the file where something originated.
<deryck> make clean did seem to work.
<deryck> and yes, intellectronica, I would agree that we shouldn't have this in devmode.  But certainly defer to BjornT_'s judgment about this.
<BjornT_> intellectronica: well, the combine-css script is called in the build process, which is ok for both production and devel. not sure whether we use the combined css file in dev mode
<intellectronica> ah ok
<mathiaz> hi - how is https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/ generated?
<BjornT_> intellectronica: it seems like we're using the combined css in dev mode, though. i'm not sure it's such a big problem. maybe better to wait and see, rather trying to fix something that might not be a problem?
<intellectronica> BjornT_: it's not a huge problem. not as much as with executable sources. but it might make it harder to debug css that is being included from lazr-js for example. i sort of agree that there's no point doing anything about it until we find out whether it really is a problem.
<BjornT_> flacoste: do you know if someone other than gary knows a lot about builout recipes?
<flacoste> BjornT_: on this team, i suspect not
<BjornT_> flacoste: yeah, i thought so. btw, i'm ready for our call whenever you're ready
<flacoste> BjornT_: i'll call you in 10 minutes
<BjornT_> ok
<beuno> does Launchpad stall anyone else's browser when loading a page?
<beuno> it keeps my CPU through thr roof for about 20 seconds on each page load
<bigjools> it's fine here
<jelmer_> beuno: I get the impression its slower than usual here as well
<beuno> jelmer_, is it slower to load for you, or does it seem to increase the CPU load?
<jelmer_> beuno: the page is shown pretty quick but there's an hourglass for longer than usual after that
<jelmer_> beuno: at least that's my impression
<beuno> jelmer_, that seems to be what happens for me as well
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad-dev to: Launchpad Development Channel | Week 0 of 3.1.13 | PQM is open | https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Get the code: https://dev.launchpad.net/Getting | On-call review in #launchpad-reviews | Use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ for pastes
<dobey> is there any way to *disable* blueprints on a per-project level?
<beuno> dobey, not at the moment, no
<beuno> if I get my way, we will eventually be able to disable apps per project
<dobey> unfortunate... (the "not at the moment")
<Pilky> beuno: I've set up a project on lighthouse for the UI
<Pilky> beuno: http://launchpad.net/rocketship
<al-maisan> A branch of mine triggered a failed build of jscheck (2 'Looking up name loginpage_submit_login, failed.' windmill failures in utterly unrelated tests)
<al-maisan> https://lpbuildbot.canonical.com/builders/jscheck/builds/274
<al-maisan> what should I do about this
<al-maisan> ?
<sinzui> beuno: flacoste: We now have a css tag for our bugs
<flacoste> sinzui: thanks! mars will also be interested
 * bigjools is off until new year, enjoy the break everyone
<sinzui> \o/ I broke his page: https://edge.launchpad.net/~buy-viagra-39-
<mwhudson> good morning
<Pilky> evening ;)
<mwhudson> an interesting theory
 * mwhudson afk for a few
#launchpad-dev 2009-12-22
<mwhudson_> mm
<mwhudson_> you know, the scanner and the puller being different processes is pretty crackladen
<mwhudson_> er
<mwhudson> is make run_all broken?
 * mwhudson grrs
 * mwhudson afk for a couple of hours
<mwhudson> wow that took longer than i expected
<mwhudson> jml: i hope you haven't had too lonely an afternoon
<jml> mwhudson, no, not really.
<jml> mwhudson, actually, now would be a great time for me to review your branches.
<mwhudson> jml: i was planning on having dinner and then working into the evening a bit
<mwhudson> jml: would you like to talk about my branches now, or after you've looked a bit?
<jml> mwhudson, ok. I've got an appointment in an hour.
<jml> let me think.
<jml> mwhudson, sorry. that took too long.
<mwhudson> jml: :)
<jml> mwhudson, let's talk now, if that's ok.
<mwhudson> jml: ok
<mwhudson> jml: let me get my headset
<mwhudson> jml: skype doesn't seem to think you're online
<mwhudson> ah, it does now
<mwhudson> jml: yay linux audio?
<jml> g'night all.
<noodles775> BjornT_: around? Just wondering if you're looking at the memcached vs. windmill layer buildbot issue?
<poolie> hi noodles775
<noodles775> hi poolie
<noodles775> Looking forward to the European chill?
<poolie> -6C in strasbourg yesterday
<poolie> it's going to be a bit of a shock
<mwhudson> ImportError: No module named memcache
<mwhudson> what did i do wrong?
<mrevell> Morning!
<mwhudson> oh, make
<mwhudson> probably
<jtv> hi mrevell!  how's the head?
<jtv> al-maisan: hi!  I filed bug 499350, but it may already be included in your work on bug 484819... just making sure it's not forgotten.
<mup> Bug #499350: BuildQueue still tied to BuildPackageJob <Launchpad itself:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/499350>
<mup> Bug #484819: The job dispatch time estimation needs to be generalized to cope with the various build farm types <Soyuz:In Progress by al-maisan> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/484819>
<mrevell> Hi there jtv, still sore, believe it or not, but not too bad.
<jtv> al-maisan: if it's stuff you're not covering, maybe it's a nice task for me—or maybe it should go into the sprint...  Chat?
<al-maisan> jtv: sorry .. status meeting + got distracted on #lp .. let me look now.
<jtv> :)
<al-maisan> jtv: I nailed down the first bullet point in the forthcoming job dispatch time estimation branch (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/344638/), noodles775 is looking at the 2nd: build farm candidate job selection
<noodles775> al-maisan: am I? I'm not currently and it's not on my immediate plans (my next venture on that work will be bug 491330)
<mup> Bug #491330: Update Builder history UI for generalised builders <Soyuz:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/491330>
<noodles775> ie. IBuilder.getBuildRecords()
<al-maisan> noodles775: oh, I must have misunderstood then, I thought you were looking into build candidate selection, no?
<jtv> al-maisan: I'll remove the one about specific_job from the bug
<al-maisan> jtv: thanks
<noodles775> al-maisan: no, I wrote an email about an idea for simplifying it, but that's it.
<noodles775> it might be that I do work on it later, not sure, but my immediate work will be getBuildRecords()
<al-maisan> jtv: anyway, the build candidate selection is somewhat similar to the dispatch time estimation
<jtv> al-maisan: it's complicated, I suppose, by the fact that it returns packagebuildjobs as well as buildqueues
<al-maisan> jtv: the relevance of the getForBuilds() method is someewhat reduced by the fact that it's used only once so far (in the soyuz browser layer)
<jtv> al-maisan: that's a relief—it means it won't get in our way.  It'll just ignore our jobs.
<al-maisan> jtv: re. difficulty: I am recycling from a recent email on the subject
<al-maisan> In the end this is somewhat of a balancing act -- you want to implement
<al-maisan> general build farm mechanisms in a general fashion while allowing for
<al-maisan> some degree of build farm job type specific customisation.
<jtv> al-maisan: it doesn't look _too_ hard to generalize all of these with a single approach...  "Add your BuildFarmJob type to this list of classes"
<al-maisan> jtv: the devil is in the detail .. please have a look at the email I just forwarded to you
<jtv> al-maisan: thanks
<jtv> I will
<jtv> al-maisan: btw Job Of Interest is now TLA #23498 in the GTF
<mup> Bug #23498: FTBFS/mipsel: Please stop building java bindings for mipsel <subversion (Ubuntu):Invalid> <subversion (Debian):Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/23498>
<jtv> no mup, that's not a bug
<al-maisan> jtv: what is "GTF"?
<jtv> al-maisan: http://xs4all.nl/~jtv/gtf/
<al-maisan> jtv: Ah! Very nice :)
<jtv> al-maisan: with a contribution by DEK.  :)
 * al-maisan looks up DEK
<jtv> But you, too, can now use the GCP logo to show that you're a contributor.  :-)
<al-maisan> :)
<Aim_> Hello
<Aim_> anyone ever tried ditching apache?
<maxb> Aim_: I have heard it said that the production Launchpad actually uses Pound
<elmo> haha, what
<elmo> not for 3 or 4 years now
<elmo> LP is a mix of apache, squid and haproxy
<elmo> LP.net that is
<mrevell> night all
<mwhudson> good morning
<ajmitch> hi
<jml> mwhudson, hi
<poolie> hi jml
<jml> poolie, hello
<mwhudson> jml: good day
<jml> mwhudson, good day to you too.
<mwhudson> hm, bzr 2.1b4 got released
<mwhudson> i guess i could upgrade us to that
#launchpad-dev 2009-12-23
<jml> mwhudson, when would be a good time for a call?
<mwhudson> jml: now would be pretty good
<jml> mwhudson, ok. I'll grab my headset
<mwhudson> me too
<mwhudson> jml: what tech do you want to try today?
<jml> mwhudson, let's give skype a chance
<mwhudson> ok
<mwhudson> maybe i'll try it with pasuspender today
<mwhudson> ffs
<mwhudson> not working at all
<jml> mwhudson, I can call your landline, maybe.
<mwhudson> jml: hm, can i call you on one?
<mwhudson> i'd rather use my cell
<jml> mwhudson, sure.
<jml> gimme a sec to get the number
<wgrant> Have you guys tried Empathy's voice chat?
<jml> wgrant, no, I haven't.
<wgrant> I found that it worked pretty well.
<mwhudson> jml: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/345035/
<mwhudson> jml: oh heh
<mwhudson> jml: i have a branch that upgrades us to bzr 2.1b4
<mwhudson> jml: and removes some cruft
<mwhudson> jml: want to review that?
<jml> mwhudson, yes please
<mwhudson> jml: ok, my ec2test of -vv codehosting just came back with 35 errors so i should fix that first :-)
<mwhudson> and also have lunch
 * mwhudson noms
<jml> mwhudson, ok. :)
<mars> clever code:  print 'To exit press Ctrl-' + ['C', 'Break'][sys.platform=='win32']
<mwhudson> mars: that's the pejorative use of the word 'clever'
<jml> I'm reminded of Alan Perlis' thing about debugging
<jml> also, pretty much all of the K&R book :)
<jml> oh wait
<jml> that wasn't Perlis, that was Kernighan
<jml> "Debugging is twice as hard as writing the code in the first place. Therefore, if you write the code as cleverly as possible, you are, by definition, not smart enough to debug it." – Brian W. Kernighan
<jml> that means it's lunch time.
<jtv> Did PQM break overnight?
<wgrant> Can someone please ec2land https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~wgrant/launchpad/less-crackful-ddeb-tests/+merge/16393 for me?
<jtv> wgrant: I'll try that
<wgrant> jtv: Thanks.
<jtv> wgrant: that's on the way in.
 * mwhudson EOYs, more or less
<mwhudson> will be around for a bit, otherwise see you in 2010
<jtv> mwhudson: happy holidays, see you on the other side
<jml> good night all
<wgrant> buildbot hates either me or stub :(
<wgrant> It also stutters.
<wgrant> Ah, thanks.
<wgrant> stub: ^^
<stub> ?
 * stub was offline and doesn't have scrollback
<wgrant> stub: Just thanking you for the explanation of the buildbot explosion.
<jtv> wgrant: your less-crackful-ddeb-tests branch has landed
<wgrant> jtv: I saw that. Thanks.
<wgrant> bazaar.launchpad.net could do with a more informative downtime page.
<jtv> wgrant: they wouldn't let me add a link to sourceforge as an alternative, sorry
<jtv> stub: tests log into the db as "launchpad" by default, right?
<stub> jtv: Yes
<jtv> Gah.  I just created a table in my branch; I granted select/insert on it to "launchpad" in security.cfg and the _template dbs, and yet my test gets a permissions failure on an insert to that table.
<jtv> stub, any ideas on what I'm missing?
<stub> make schema?
<stub> Oh - you manually granted
<stub> Did you manually grant access to the sequence too? make schema is easier.
<jtv> head -> keyboard
<jtv> would it be possible for me to get a db patch number assigned now, before review?  that way I can have it run as part of the make schema
<jtv> stub: (I could just pick one for now, but somewhere down the line I'd cause myself trouble)
<stub> Usually people use -99 or something
<stub> I could give you -22 now, but you would have to tell me what you are doing for my notes.
<jtv> stub: np.  I'm creating a IBuildFarmJob implementation so we can dispatch jobs (generation of translation templates based on branch changes) to the build farm.
<jtv> stub: it's a sibling to BuildPackageJob
<stub> We are building farms in addition to packages?
<jtv> moooo
<jtv> the build farm is being generalised to do other jobs than just building packages, and one of them is this re-generating of translation templates business
<stub> 2207-22-0.sql
<jtv> thanks
<Aim_> maxb, elmo: i find apache a horrible pig ^^
<elmo> Aim_: then you're going to be horrified by launchpad itself.  apache will be the least of your problems.  *shrug*
<Aim_> elmo: i know :(
<Aim_> dont get me wrong, i like python
<Aim_> but zope... something a bit painfull
<Aim_> somethimes*
<Aim_> sigh
<Aim_> s/th/t/
<jtv> al-maisan: when you're done with what you're doing, will I need to implement pendingJobsQuery in my own buildfarmjob type?
<al-maisan> jtv: yes
<al-maisan> that's the idea
<jtv> al-maisan: I had a similar approach to yours in mind for the specific_job_classes...  Weren't you also playing with gathering those automatically earlier?
<al-maisan> jtv: yes and noodles775 also had some ideas, see lines 25-38 in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/345305/
<jtv> al-maisan: thanks, more to read.  Probably for tomorrow.  :-)
<al-maisan> jtv: yeah .. the upshot is that the current "job dispatch time estimation" branch is too big and needs to be split in manageable chunks
<jtv> al-maisan: which reminds me.  I can now create my own buildfarmjob objects (with associated buildqueue & job entries).  I can unit-test my new classes, as well as navigation between those 3 types of records... anything else you can think of that I could start testing now that I have that?
<al-maisan> jtv: nothing immediate comes to mind .. once I have the branch that introduces the pendingJobsQuery() interface method you could implement that and unit test it?
<jtv> al-maisan: definitely, yes
<al-maisan> it will probably take me another 90 minutes to put up the merge proposal
<al-maisan> .. and then it needs to be reviewed
<jtv> al-maisan: nice... that could be something useful for me tomorrow then.
<al-maisan> yup
<aleksander_m> In the Launchpad Development webpage, section "Getting", it is said that in order to get the source of Launchpad you need to get the rocketfuel-setup script from a bazaar branch, and then execute it
<aleksander_m> unfortunately, the given URL for the branch is not found...
<aleksander_m> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/utilities/rocketfuel-setup
<aleksander_m> any idea?
<jtv> aleksander_m: ouch, you're right...  and the person I'd normally ask isn't here at the moment
<aleksander_m> jtv: I see
<jtv> salgado-lunch: as an arbitrary victim in a more suitable timezone, I am hereby notifying you that aleksander_m just discovered that the link to rocketfuel-setup on the "Getting" page is broken
<aleksander_m> jtv: salgado is back
<salgado> not really, I just need to sort out some stuff but I didn't have lunch yet
<jtv> aleksander_m: too late, looks like he read my message :-)
<aleksander_m> ah ;-)
<salgado> aleksander_m, but I'll fix the link once I come back
<aleksander_m> salgado: thanks!
<mars> anyone else notice that the bzr 2.1b4 upgrade broke 'make' in new branches?  Apparently it needs Pyrex
<mars> and 'make schema' now depends on libapr1-dev, which I also do not have installed.  When did that happen?
<mars> It appears our development environment may be broken on Jaunty.  That explains all of the 'make' errors I was getting.
<mars> launchpad-soyuz-dependencies: Depends: dpkg (>= 1.15.4) but 1.14.24ubuntu1 is installed.
<mars> I assume that means launchpad-developer-dependencies is only installable on Jaunty if we backport dpkg.
<wgrant> mars: Argh.You can fix that by just copying dpkg, debhelper and devscripts from Hardy to Jaunty.
<mars> wgrant, Hardy to Jaunty?
<wgrant> mars: Yes. We backported the necessary versions from Karmic to Hardy.
<wgrant> They'll work fine on Jaunty too.
<mars> wgrant, cool, thanks for the tip
<maxb> I guess there aren't any library issues that could make it need a rebuild for jaunty?
<wgrant> maxb: dpkg doesn't have a huge number of binary dependencies.
<maxb> Think I should just go ahead and copy the debsrc3.0 backports to jaunty then?
<wgrant> maxb: I would say so.
#launchpad-dev 2009-12-24
<wgrant> ec2 test didn't detach for me earlier. Is that known?
<jml> wgrant, it's not unknown
<jml> wgrant, but I don't think anyone knows the root cause
<jml> wgrant, or how to reproduce the problem.
<al-maisan> question: does the the owner of an object has permission="launchpad.Edit" by default?
<wgrant> No.
<al-maisan> wgrant: thanks !
<jtv1> Oops while approving an MP :-(
<jtv> Any Code folks left?
<jtv> abentley, are you here?
<jtv> guess not... rockstar maybe?
<jtv> Seems I can still review, but I need to claim the review first.  Otherwise, oops.
<jtv> adiroiban: err... did you break rosetta-admin permissions?  :-)
<adiroiban> jtv: hi. yep
<adiroiban> jtv: can you please point me to the bug report you are concerned about?
<jtv> adiroiban: we don't have one yet... just getting word from dpm that he can't do his work.  :-)
<adiroiban> jtv: hm.. the about about lucid being closed?
<adiroiban> or other problems?
<dpm> adiroiban, jtv, that's not blocking my work, so don't worry
<jtv> adiroiban: completely different... we suddenly can't change the translation settings for a project any more
<adiroiban> jtv: also a direct access to the url is not working?
<jtv> adiroiban: permission denied.
<dpm> jtv, what's the usual URL to change the translation permission settings?
<adiroiban> jtv: can you please fill a bug report and I will try to fix it.
<adiroiban> basicaly we just need to replace launchpad.Admin with launchpad.TranslationsAdmin
<jtv> dpm: +changetranslators
<jtv> adiroiban: that'd be great... but if you end up cleaning up a mess made by the rest of us, that'd be pretty embarrassing.  :-)
 * jtv files bug
<dpm> jtv, thanks. And do you know where that URL normally is accessible through the UI? Is it at https://translations.launchpad.net/project, under the Permissions section? (I'm thinking in terms of updating the help page)
<jtv> dpm: right under where it says "is translated with <Open> permissions" there should be a "Change permissions" link
<dpm> jtv, thanks!
<jtv> dpm: btw can we still edit this for Ubuntu?
<adiroiban> jtv: I can do that as a project owner
<jtv> Wow...  there is a bug that *looks* like it's about this, but it's bug 127171
<mup> Bug #127171: Rosetta experts not allowed to "Change translators" <Launchpad Translations:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/127171>
<jtv> adiroiban: just trying to get an idea of the scope of the bug, but you bring up a good point: is rosetta-admins in utc?
<adiroiban> jtv: nope
<adiroiban> rosetta admin and distribution translations owners are two different groups
<adiroiban> jtv: this looks like an old bug
<jtv> indeed
<adiroiban> my permission changes landed only a few days ago
<dpm> adiroiban, jtv, are you talking in terms of LP teams? Rosetta admins is part of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-translations-coordinators/+members#active
<jtv> that's what I meant... it means that we can't see in Ubuntu whether this affects distros as well
<jtv> But yes, this looks like an old problem.  adiroiban: see, almost got into that embarrassing situation there :-)
<jtv> sorry for impugning you.
<adiroiban> jtv: the distribution translation group owners needs some more permission. Ex there is bug 347143
<mup> Bug #347143: Distro translation group owners should be able to manage language packs <Launchpad Translations:Triaged by adiroiban> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/347143>
<adiroiban> jtv: np. I have done some changes in the security.py and I should be able to fix those bugs
<adiroiban> jtv: there is as a thread on launchpad-dev ML about the current mess from LP security system
<jtv> "Where to put security-related code"?
<adiroiban> yes
<adiroiban> and the thread went beyond the subject with „how to write security classes”
<adiroiban> and how we should handle security in LP cpde
<adiroiban> code
<henninge> adiroiban: the conclusion was *not* to use checkAuthenticated outside of security.py
<adiroiban> henninge: yep
<jtv> makes sense
<jtv> although I'm not sure we can always avoid it... henning, didn't you work on one of those instances as part of the +translate rework?
<henninge> adiroiban: I am about to land the branch that makes more use of permission_helpers.py. I will have to make another branch to remove it again. Just so you know.
<henninge> jtv: I don't remember anything like tha.
<henninge> t
<jtv> henninge: it's a pretty vague memory, so never mind...  There was some spot or other where things got complex enough (translation team membership etc.) that we had a customized check.
<henninge> jtv: customized checks are ok
<henninge> jtv: adi had suggested to import the checker classes from security.py and call checkAuthenticated in model code.
<henninge> or was it view code? no, we have check_permission for that.
<jtv> ah I just had it the wrong way around... this is the kind of stuff I figure out when I need it, then forget again.  :)
<jtv> anyway I'll read and archive that thread for next time.
<adiroiban> henninge: I will not touch the model security code until we have the security_helper fixed
<adiroiban> henninge: so I will wait for you changes
<adiroiban> your
<henninge> adiroiban: permission_helper is still in there. There is nothing that needs to be "fixed" as it is just a collection of helper method which are optional.
<henninge> adiroiban: I am not sure I will get around to removing it very soon.
<adiroiban> henninge: ah. my impression was that you were going to rename it to security_checker.py
<henninge> adiroiban: no, that was just an idea.
<adiroiban> and change isUser to canDoSomethibng
<adiroiban> isRosettaAdmin to canAdministerRosetta
<adiroiban> or something like that
<henninge> adiroiban: no, what I am thinking of is an extension to Person objects so that they have attributes like "is_admin" for celebrity groups.
<henninge> so, that would include is_rosetta_expert
<adiroiban> henninge: ok. I am still fuzzy with permission handling in LP. so don't worry about me
<henninge> adiroiban: but "can*" methods are specific to model classes, so they should appear there.
<henninge> adiroiban: that's the concept that you didn't like, remember?
<henninge> ;-)
<adiroiban> yep
<adiroiban> jtv, henninge: Right now launcpad.Edit is required for +changetranslators for IProduct and IProject. Adding rosetta admins to launchpad.Edit will also give other edit rigths (non related to translations). Should I use launchpad.TranslationsAdmin or just go with the current launchpad.Edit ?
<henninge> adiroiban: I think lp.TranslationsAdmin is better.
<jtv> adiroiban: this should definitely be limited to Translations settings
<jtv> so what henning said.  :)
<henninge> adiroiban, jtv, dpm, everybody else: Happy Holidays, enjoy any of them you might have, see you next year! :-)
<adiroiban> jtv, henninge: OK.
<jtv> henninge: happy holidays!
<jtv> it was a pleasure working with you in 2009; see you in 2010
<dpm> henninge, happy holidays to you as well!
<adiroiban> henninge: ohohooo Happy holidays!
<jtv> (or 2552 and 2553 respectively, here)
<adiroiban> :)
<henninge> jtv: same here
<henninge> ;)
<adiroiban> how can I create a project-group like https://edge.launchpad.net/unr
<adiroiban> ?
<adiroiban> ah... using partof
<wgrant> Only admins can create them.
<adiroiban> wgrant: thanks. I was a bit confused by IProduct and IProject
<wgrant> product in the code == project in the UI. project in the code == project group in the UI.
<wgrant> Yay for renaming things in the UI years ago, but not in the code.
<adiroiban> yep
<adiroiban> but still, a project is also somehow a product
<wgrant> It's not.
<wgrant> What gives you that idea?
<adiroiban> well, I'm looking at registry/configure.zcml
<adiroiban> for IProduct and IProject „translationpermission” attribute
<adiroiban> I set the translationpermission attribut as requiring launchpad.TranslationsAdmin (RosettaAdmin)
<wgrant> I don't see that for IProject.
<adiroiban> and it's working for a project
<adiroiban> but not for a project group
<adiroiban> wgrant: right. me neither
<wgrant> There's no TranslationsAdmin permission for IProject.
<adiroiban> wgrant: True. That is the bug I am working on right now. bug 127171
<mup> Bug #127171: Rosetta experts not allowed to "Change translators" <Launchpad Translations:In Progress by adiroiban> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/127171>
<adiroiban> wgrant: Don't worry. I'll try to figure out what is wrong
<wgrant> adiroiban: What do you see is wrong?
<adiroiban> wgrant: I got this error: Unauthorized: (<Project at 0xd83934c>, 'translationpermission', 'launchpad.Edit')
<wgrant> IProject.translationpermission comes from IHasTranslationGroup.
<adiroiban> but in configure.zcml I have http://paste.ubuntu.com/345899/
<wgrant> IProjectPublic inherits from IHasTranslationGroup
<wgrant> And registry/configure.zcml requires launchpad.Edit to set IProjectPublic.
<adiroiban> wgrant: thanks!
<adiroiban> wgrant: and in this case how can I move translationpermission for Project from launchpad.Edit to launchpad.TranslationsAdmin ?
<adiroiban> change IProjectPublic not to inherit from IHasTranslationGroup ?
<wgrant> adiroiban: I think that might be best.
<wgrant> adiroiban: Alter IProject to inherit directly from it.
<adiroiban> wgrant: I am worried about the side effects
<wgrant> adiroiban: Then make IHasTranslationGroup readable using launchpad.View, and writable with launchpad.TranslationsAdmin. You can probably then remove the explicit declarations about IProduct.
<adiroiban> I see
<wgrant> adiroiban: That's why we have a test suite.
<wgrant> I don't think there should be a problem; those subclasses are meant to just be used for permissions.
<adiroiban> ah. ok
<adiroiban> wgrant: schema is for reading and set_schema for writing?
<wgrant> adiroiban: interface for reading.
<adiroiban> wgrant: thanks!
<adiroiban> wgrant: instead of <require permission="launchpad.View" interface="x" />, can I just use <allow interface="X"/> ?
<adiroiban> this is the current configuration for IProjectPublic
<wgrant> adiroiban: Ah, yes, that makes sense for objects that don't have launchpad.View (because they're public)
<wgrant> So, yes, <allow> is the right thing to use here.
<adiroiban> what is the purpose/usage of launchpad.View or how it is different from zope.Public?
<wgrant> It's used mostly for objects that can be private.
<wgrant> zope.Public is always held.
<adiroiban> Thanks!
<adiroiban> the bug should be now fixed... will see what tests have to say
<adiroiban> jtv: for distributions, +changetranslators is +settings ? I was thinking to have a single name for that view
<jtv> adiroiban: makes sense... it's the same form, right?
<adiroiban> yes
<adiroiban> same attributes can be changed
<adiroiban> translationgroup translationpermission
<adiroiban> should I go with +settings ?
<adiroiban> beside translators, translations policy is also set from this view
<adiroiban> jtv: well... they have the same fields... but are different views
<adiroiban> same template
<adiroiban> ProjectChangeTranslatorsView , ProductChangeTranslatorsView and DistributionChangeTranslatorsView
<adiroiban> maybe we can put them on the same IHasTranslationsGroupView
<jtv> adiroiban: don't we already have a +settings for projects?
<jtv> ah, that's for productseries
<adiroiban> jtv: there is +translations-settings
<adiroiban> hm...
<jtv> but it's still for the series, not the project
<adiroiban> nope... +translations-settins is for IProduct
<adiroiban> sorry IProductSeries
<jtv> that gives me a 404 though
<jtv> right
<jtv> So +settings makes sense to me... I'm just not sure why +translations-settings isn't called +settings as well
<adiroiban> jtv: maybe , the one implementing it was worried not to owerwrite a general +settings page for „main”
<adiroiban> jtv: but I could not find any other +settings page
<jtv> adiroiban: that made sense a long time ago, before we had separate namespaces for our different hostnames...  but I don't see anything in there that's that old
<adiroiban> other than in translations
<adiroiban> jtv: then maybe I can also rename +translations-settings to +settings
<jtv> (The stuff that's on +tranlsations-settings barely predates the source tree split)
<jtv> adiroiban: bear in mind that it may involve updating the help site as well...
<adiroiban> it is strage there are no other +settings view in the other lp components
<adiroiban> jtv: those lines were last touched by Danilo, so maybe he can give us some hints
<jtv> adiroiban: that may have been from the codebase split though
<jtv> when we broke the source tree down by app (code, translations, bugs, etc)
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
#launchpad-dev 2009-12-25
<maxb> _Groo_: Feature requests can reasonably be discussed here (except it's Chrismas, so it's a bad time), but IRC conversations are easily forgotten, so filing a bug in Launchpad is wise too
<_Groo_> maxb: hi max, yeah i just want to know if you guys are planning an ajax interface for the dput funcionality
<_Groo_> maxb: most of the time im at work, behind a proxy, the only way i could send packages to my ppa would be an ajax upload feature
<maxb> I believe moving it from FTP to SSH has been discussed
<_Groo_> maxb: it wouldnt help much, im behind a PROXY, i need a web interface in launchpad itself.. something simples, upload the same 3 packages, since we already have gpg functionality inside launchpad shouldnt be that hard
<maxb> I'm not a Canonical employee, and not well-versed in the code to comment authoratatively, but I believe the current web servers and upload servers are on different machines, so it might not be all that easy either
<maxb> operational issues aside, there's also the problem that someone would need to actually write the code, of course
<wgrant> Have you considered getting a less stupid proxy?
<maxb> or finding some way to circumvent aforementioned stupid proxy
#launchpad-dev 2009-12-27
 * shriekout $decode(s60gwKe068fRILDHtOPAzLTZISEhDQpuaWNrILDHtOMNCnF1aXQgOrDHtOMgx9ewocfXsKE=,m)
#launchpad-dev 2010-12-27
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad-dev to: Launchpad Development Channel | Bug jam over: 264 bugs closed! | PQM open for business | firefighting: - | Get the code: https:/​/​dev.launchpad.net/​Getting
<lifeless>  === Top 10 Time Out Counts by Page ID ===
<lifeless>     Hard / Soft  Page ID
<lifeless>       47 /  216  BugTask:+index
<lifeless>       38 / 4279  Archive:+index
<lifeless>       32 /    0  Person:EntryResource:retractTeamMembership
<lifeless>       17 /  125  ProjectGroupSet:CollectionResource:#project_groups
<lifeless>        8 /  201  Distribution:+bugs
<lifeless>        8 /   16  DistroSeriesLanguage:+index
<lifeless>        6 /   55  MailingListApplication:MailingListAPIView
<lifeless>        6 /    1  DistributionSourcePackage:+filebug
<lifeless>        6 /    1  Distribution:+builds
<lifeless>        5 /    5  Person:+bugs
#launchpad-dev 2010-12-28
<LPCIBot> Project db-devel build (257): STILL FAILING in 3 hr 37 min: https://hudson.wedontsleep.org/job/db-devel/257/
<lifeless> === Top 10 Time Out Counts by Page ID ===
<lifeless>     Hard / Soft  Page ID
<lifeless>       87 / 3899  Archive:+index
<lifeless>       56 /  227  Distribution:+bugtarget-portlet-bugfilters-stats
<lifeless>       54 /  258  Distribution:+bugs
<lifeless>       26 /  191  BugTask:+index
<lifeless>       15 /   59  MailingListApplication:MailingListAPIView
<lifeless>       14 /   60  MaloneApplication:+bugs
<lifeless>       14 /    0  Person:EntryResource:retractTeamMembership
<lifeless>       11 /    8  Person:+bugs
<lifeless>       10 /   12  Archive:+copy-packages
<lifeless>        9 /  104  ProjectGroupSet:CollectionResource:#project_groups
#launchpad-dev 2010-12-29
<lifeless> === Top 10 Time Out Counts by Page ID ===
<lifeless>     Hard / Soft  Page ID
<lifeless>       32 /  174  BugTask:+index
<lifeless>       13 /  203  Distribution:+bugs
<lifeless>        9 /   59  MailingListApplication:MailingListAPIView
<lifeless>        8 / 2453  Archive:+index
<lifeless>        7 /    9  ProjectGroup:+milestones
<lifeless>        6 /   14  DistroArchSeries:+index
<lifeless>        6 /    3  Cve:+index
<lifeless>        5 /    6  NullBugTask:+index
<lifeless>        5 /    0  Distribution:+builds
<lifeless>        4 /    0  Distribution:+ppas
<StevenK> lifeless: Don't you have holiday stuff to do?
<nigelb> lol
<lifeless> StevenK: I hit 1000 valour points today
<StevenK> It'd be nice if I could actually get into heroics
<lifeless> why can't you?
<lifeless> StevenK: ^
<StevenK> lifeless: I've never finished a heroic
<lifeless> StevenK: what happens?
<LPCIBot> Project devel build (344): STILL FAILING in 3 hr 33 min: https://hudson.wedontsleep.org/job/devel/344/
<LPCIBot> Project db-devel build (258): STILL FAILING in 3 hr 34 min: https://hudson.wedontsleep.org/job/db-devel/258/
#launchpad-dev 2010-12-30
<jml> review this?
<jml> https://code.launchpad.net/~jml/launchpad/dont-print-in-tests/+merge/44672
<jelmer> hey jml
<jml> jelmer: hi
<jml> jelmer: I'm not working, but I hate having branches lying around
<jelmer> jml: I'm tempted to have a look, the talk I'm in isn't very interesting
<jml> jelmer: where are you?
<jelmer> jml: I'm at the 27C3 in Berlin
<jml> jelmer: ahh cool
<jml> I want to have a conference without talks.
<jelmer> jml: You mean like an unconference? Or more just people hanging out doing ad-hoc stuff?
<jml> jelmer: I think I mean more like a bunch of sprints, or something like http://www.pyweek.org/
<jml> jelmer: while I was in Barcelona, I saw a talk by an architecture modelling dude about this thing they run every year
<jml> they get a bunch of applicants cross-discipline (architects, modelers, engineers) and they all build something over the week
<jelmer> I like the idea of getting a bunch of people together and working on something very specific for a week.
<jelmer> s/working on/working together on/
<jml> yeah
<jml> it was weird at this, because they were banging on about rapid prototyping and iterative design
<jelmer> heh
<jml> I like the idea of cross-discipline stuff too... having designers and artists and so forth
<jelmer> yeah
<jelmer> jml: I really liked the recipe sprint last year, it had some of these properties
<jml> yeah, agreed
<jkakar> jml: We still need to come up with an interesting idea for the next smart design conference. :)
<jml> jkakar: yeah. we do :)
<jkakar> jml: A transforming structure could be interesting.  When it's raining it turns into a shelter, when it's sunny it turns into a park bench, etc.
<jml> jkakar: wow
<jml> jkakar: that sounds hard to build :)
<jkakar> jml: :)
<jml> jkakar: I'm reminded of the Irish weather stone
<jkakar> jml: Ah, cute (had to Google it).
<lifeless> === Top 10 Time Out Counts by Page ID ===
<lifeless>     Hard / Soft  Page ID
<lifeless>       41 /  169  BugTask:+index
<lifeless>       30 / 3685  Archive:+index
<lifeless>       15 /  255  Distribution:+bugtarget-portlet-bugfilters-stats
<lifeless>       14 /  262  Distribution:+bugs
<lifeless>       13 /  123  ProjectGroupSet:CollectionResource:#project_groups
<lifeless>       12 /   52  MailingListApplication:MailingListAPIView
<lifeless>       10 /    6  BugTask:+editstatus-page
<lifeless>        8 /    6  ProjectGroup:+milestones
<lifeless>        6 /    6  Person:+bugs
<lifeless>        3 /  193  POFile:+translate
<LPCIBot> Project devel build (345): STILL FAILING in 3 hr 33 min: https://hudson.wedontsleep.org/job/devel/345/
#launchpad-dev 2010-12-31
<LPCIBot> Project devel build (346): STILL FAILING in 3 hr 11 min: https://hudson.wedontsleep.org/job/devel/346/
<LPCIBot> Launchpad Patch Queue Manager: [r=henninge][ui=henninge][bug=516317] Sanitize and unify translation
<LPCIBot> settings pages.
<LPCIBot> Project db-devel build (259): STILL FAILING in 3 hr 34 min: https://hudson.wedontsleep.org/job/db-devel/259/
<LPCIBot> Project db-devel build (260): STILL FAILING in 3 hr 15 min: https://hudson.wedontsleep.org/job/db-devel/260/
<LPCIBot> Launchpad Patch Queue Manager: [rs=buildbot-poller] automatic merge from stable. Revisions: 12155
<LPCIBot> included.
<lifeless> === Top 10 Time Out Counts by Page ID ===
<lifeless>     Hard / Soft  Page ID
<lifeless>       56 /  237  BugTask:+index
<lifeless>       26 / 3764  Archive:+index
<lifeless>       16 /  252  Distribution:+bugs
<lifeless>       11 /    5  Product:+filebug-show-similar
<lifeless>       10 /   13  DistroSeriesLanguage:+index
<lifeless>        9 /  176  POFile:+translate
<lifeless>        9 /   35  Distribution:+addquestion
<lifeless>        6 /   46  MailingListApplication:MailingListAPIView
<lifeless>        6 /   10  Cve:+index
<lifeless>        6 /    2  Person:+bugs
<thumper> happy new year :-)
<lifeless> likewise
#launchpad-dev 2011-01-01
<lifeless> === Top 10 Time Out Counts by Page ID ===
<lifeless>     Hard / Soft  Page ID
<lifeless>       28 /  147  BugTask:+index
<lifeless>       20 /  189  Distribution:+bugs
<lifeless>       12 / 3233  Archive:+index
<lifeless>       10 /    9  Archive:+copy-packages
<lifeless>        6 /  173  Distribution:+bugtarget-portlet-bugfilters-stats
<lifeless>        6 /  112  ProjectGroupSet:CollectionResource:#project_groups
<lifeless>        5 /    2  ProjectGroup:+milestones
<lifeless>        4 /    2  Product:+filebug-show-similar
<lifeless>        4 /    0  Distribution:+builds
<lifeless>        4 /    0  BinaryPackageBuild:+retry
#launchpad-dev 2011-01-02
<lifeless> === Top 10 Time Out Counts by Page ID ===
<lifeless>     Hard / Soft  Page ID
<lifeless>       19 / 3381  Archive:+index
<lifeless>       19 /  136  BugTask:+index
<lifeless>       15 /  183  Distribution:+bugs
<lifeless>       14 /    0  Person:EntryResource:retractTeamMembership
<lifeless>        8 /   15  DistroSeriesLanguage:+index
<lifeless>        7 /    1  Person:+bugs
<lifeless>        6 /    1  Product:+filebug-show-similar
<lifeless>        6 /    0  DistributionSourcePackage:+filebug-show-similar
<lifeless>        5 /    3  Archive:+copy-packages
<lifeless>        5 /    1  Distribution:+builds
<lifeless> wgrant: ^ :(
<wgrant> lifeless: :( Why does it keep creeping up :(
<wgrant> But you should totally go and start pestering Bugs about theirs while you still can :P
<lifeless> I'm not pestering 'soyuz', I'm pestering you.
<wgrant> Yeah. I'll look at it when I return on Tuesday.
#launchpad-dev 2011-12-27
<cjwatson> If anyone fancies landing https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/launchpad/new-python-apt/+merge/85649, now probably wouldn't be a bad time to do it, before there are any more holiday lintpocalypses or whatever
<wgrant> cjwatson: It need an ec2?
<cjwatson> Might not be a bad idea
<wgrant> Bah, the machine with my ec2 key is apparently dead.
<wgrant> Will throw it through later if nobody else does.
<cjwatson> Thanks.  Not entirely sure I'd trust that without a full test run
<wgrant> But the apocalypse is roughly complete now, so the tree should be reasonably stable for a few days.
<cjwatson> I told Benji not to land it before Christmas so that mvo wouldn't have to merge up his branch, but now he's going to have to anyway so it's no loss.
<lifeless> wgrant: around ?
<wgrant> lifeless: Somewhat
<lifeless> I can't stop thinking about notifications
<wgrant> What sort of notifications?
<lifeless> email/twitter/.*
<wgrant> Bah, need to be elsewhere for a while. I'll return later.
<wgrant> lifeless: Hi
<lifeless> oh hai
<lifeless> wgrant: ^
<wgrant> lifeless: So, notifications?
<lifeless> yeah
<lifeless> still trying to distill a single, domain agnostic model for them
<wgrant> Yeah, difficult :/
<lifeless> I'd kind of like a teddy bear / voice-tease-concepts-apart session on it; was speculating that you're not entirely not-here and might find that interesting
<wgrant> Indeed.
<wgrant> Nowish?
<lifeless> sure, that would be cool.
<lifeless> sskype?
<wgrant> lifeless: back
<nigelb> Will we ever have maps back on launchpad?
<nigelb> (I just realized we haven't had it for the longest time)
<lifeless> patches accepted
<nigelb> Damn. I didn't realize you'd hit me with that :-)
<nigelb> I thought it was a google maps cost thing.
<lifeless> it is
<lifeless> but osm
<nigelb> ...
<nigelb> I asked the whole thing to suggest OSM :)
<lifeless> see the bug :)
<nigelb> we're thinking of switching to OSM for loco.ubuntu.com. If that works, maybe we could braindump the knowledge.
<lifeless> the killer is needing ssl
<nigelb> worse case, Canonical could host a map rendering server. That means we can do the SSL ourselves.
<nigelb> *worst
 * micahg wants the 3rd powerpc buildd before a map server :P
<nigelb> haha
<lifeless> nigelb: so, there is a bug open, it has comprehensive discussion
<lifeless> nigelb: we have no objection (but not special interest) in having maps going; the code can be resurrected without too much pain, but we're a fairly heavy load generator.
<lifeless> nigelb: running our own tile server is still money, one way or another; we'd need to understand the load & scaling to assess whether we'd want to pay that
<Zoup> what is supposed to listen on 8086 ? my apache configuration from rocketfuel-setup has a redirect line which returns connection refused
<wgrant> Zoup: make run
<Zoup> wgrant: its good idea to document that somewhere :))
<wgrant> Zoup: It's on https://dev.launchpad.net/Running
<wgrant> Which is what you should be following.
<Zoup> wgrant: my bad then, thanks
<wgrant> Hopefully it'll work :)
<nigelb> lifeless: okay! I l'll look at the bug. (sorry, I started traveling right after that and just got home)
<Zoup> hello again, i was wondering if there is any document describing how can i renamed launchpad.dev domain to something else, apache reconfiguration didn't worked entirely since i receive http://pastebin.com/LDqLRLsd and no css,image, etc
<nigelb> Zoup: Did you change your /etc/hosts file?
<Zoup> nigelb: yes
<nigelb> ok, then I'm not sure.
<Zoup> nigelb: the thing is that its perfectly working as launchpad.dev, i need it to change to some real internet domain name
<nigelb> I'm going to guess its apache.
<martsbradley> Hi Folks,  could someone take five minutes to build a little program I just added to launchpad as a second check.  The program is nice, it draws a tree in a GUI (wx-widgets) for a mathematical expression, say 1+2*3.
<martsbradley> Click the * and the tree will update to be 1+6
<martsbradley> bzr branch lp:sumtree
<martsbradley> Thanks.
<martsbradley> This video give the idea.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xc9cu-ekFrg       the code is GPL now.
#launchpad-dev 2011-12-28
 * jelmer waves
<wgrant> $timeofday jelmer.
<rick_h__> howdy
 * hloeung waves back
<wgrant> Hi rick_h__, hloeung.
<Zoup> to make launchpad available to users, making them free to register and login, what exactly i should do? do i need to create openid instance? any docs possible solutions?
<Zoup> when you disable testopenid, youll receive "You can also join the #launchpad IRC support channel on irc.freenode.net to ask for further assistance."
<wgrant> Zoup: Why are you trying to run your own Launchpad instance? It's difficult and resource-intensive to do so, and it requires you to replace all branding and images -- see <https://dev.launchpad.net/LaunchpadLicense>.
<wgrant> As for the OpenID thing, you'll need to set up a separate OpenID provider of some kind.
<Zoup> wgrant: well, my launchpad is up and running now, i was wondering about the openid thing :) thanks
<wgrant> Zoup: It can't be called "Launchpad", and you can't use any of the provided images in a production instance.
<Zoup> wgrant: yep, i'm aware of that
<wgrant> I would strongly encourage you to reconsider running your own: even ignoring the rebranding, a Launchpad instance is non-trivial to run and maintain.
<nigelb> wgrant: That bad? :(
#launchpad-dev 2011-12-29
<kiw0r> hey there
<kiw0r> got a problem running my launchpad under ubuntu
<kiw0r> i want to compile a example c file to .elf file, the io.h and signal.h is missing. where can i find these?
#launchpad-dev 2011-12-31
<lifeless> jelmer: I don't suppose you have implemented https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/253127 during your import system travels
<_mup_> Bug #253127: no way to tell launchpad to 'start over' on a code import <branch-puller> <lp-code> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/253127 >
#launchpad-dev 2012-01-01
<lifeless> jelmer: also is https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/352807 a relevant issue to the refactoring of mirrors you've been working on?
<_mup_> Bug #352807: Prevent registering branches mirrored from Launchpad <lp-code> <ui> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/352807 >
<lifeless> man I love amqp oopses. WIN
<jelmer> lifeless: hi
<jelmer> lifeless: I indeed haven't worked on bug 253127 yet
<_mup_> Bug #253127: no way to tell launchpad to 'start over' on a code import <branch-puller> <lp-code> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/253127 >
<jelmer> lifeless: the other bug, bug 352807, is a dupe of a bug I have been working on
<_mup_> Bug #352807: Prevent registering branches mirrored from Launchpad <lp-code> <ui> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/352807 >
<jelmer> it's no longer possible to create code mirrors, but it it is still possible to import things from Launchpad in the UI (the importer will refuse imports from launchpad.net)
<lifeless> jelmer: will you update the metadata for 352807 then?
<jelmer> lifeless: done
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> jelmer: do we blacklist all our server urls - all of them? [ip, A record, CNAMEs etc] ?
<lifeless> jelmer: also congrats on having a sane parliment
<wgrant> lifeless: No -- there are probably vulnerabilities in the internal network.
<wgrant> But we do blacklist bazaar-internal
<wgrant> Which is the obvious one.
<jelmer> lifeless: no, we don't blacklist IPs or cnames
<wgrant> And that's not the default vhost, so it's only accessible by that name.
<lifeless> good good
<jelmer> lifeless: haha
<jelmer> lifeless: what did they do?
<lifeless> http://torrentfreak.com/dutch-parliament-downloading-movies-and-music-will-stay-legal-111224/
<jelmer> oh, nice, I hadn't actually heard that yet
<jelmer> though the alternatives could be worse, there has been talk about high additional taxes on ipods, harddisks and internet connections - just like we already have on empty cds.
<jelmer> (the extra taxes are supposed to go to the collective copyright holders who then distribute them. in practice they just seem to sit on a lot of that money)
<micahg> there seems to be a problem with E-Mail upload acknowledgements
<micahg> nevermind, my mail box filled up...
<lifeless> clearly you need to use hotmail :P
<micahg> it's frustrating, I have a 100k message limit per account
#launchpad-dev 2012-12-25
<Dan_> HEllo Launchpad?
<Dan_> Am I being read?
<cjohnston> Dan_: It's Christmas day, most people aren't around.
<Dan_> Thanks cjohnston.
#launchpad-dev 2012-12-27
<nigelb> Wait, what.
<nigelb> I just got an email, that at first claims to be from bac. But it's spam.
<nigelb> But very creatively titled "For nigel"
#launchpad-dev 2012-12-28
<cjwatson> nigelb: spammers have been forging From: addresses for many years
<cjwatson> it's not really worth commenting on by this point :)
<nigelb> cjwatson: Heh. You're probably right.
<nigelb> cjwatson: The one that looked like a twitter DM takes the cake, I think.
<czajkowski> aloha
<rick_h_> howdy czajkowski
<czajkowski> rick_h_: hey how you doing?
<czajkowski> rick_h_: you not off this week ?
<rick_h_> czajkowski: yea, I'm off, just having some breakfast and watching the boy play with his new birthday present
<czajkowski> awww
<rick_h_> but always on irc, I talk with most of my friends through it
<czajkowski> am off also
<czajkowski> but just doing some pot reviews so they don't build up and reviewing some RTs
<rick_h_> yea, catchup is a $#@#@
#launchpad-dev 2016-12-29
<tsimonq2> So when I go to view a buildlog, why isn't it displayed in realtime like in Travis for example?
<tsimonq2> AFAIR it occasionally updates on it's own, just wondering about the reasoning for it not dynamically updating
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: Build log display is a fairly crude hack that mostly predates newer systems that do live updates, and it hasn't been updated.
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: We've talked about doing something better there (it'd probably involve something like caching the whole log to date in or via buildd-manager, rather than just storing the tail of it in the DB), but haven't implemented it as yet.
#launchpad-dev 2016-12-30
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: ETA or any way I can help? :)
#launchpad-dev 2016-12-31
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: Not planned enough to have anything resembling an ETA
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Ok, thank you.
<cjwatson> I mean, patches always welcome, but not enough of a plan to be able to easily guide you
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Where's the code live?
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: And if I read the code and design a plan, can I run it by you guys to get feedback? :)
<tsimonq2> (I mean where in the code, I know it's lp:launchpad accessible under bazaar)
<cjwatson> Most of that stuff will be under lib/lp/buildmaster/
<cjwatson> And sure
<cjwatson> The builder side is in lp:launchpad-buildd
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Ok, thanks. :)
